# Need small system for a gym



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

I am looking to buy my brother-in-law a sound system for his gym.
They are currently relying on a couple of small in wall speakers on 15 watts each to provide musc to the weight room.

I'd like to do something with some heart.
Some larger speaker with good clean sound. A small system (75-125 watts) that will rock the 1200 sq foot weight room.

Because of the rooms design we can only get 2 speakers in place, up high, firing down on the gym.. 

Some anyone have suggestions on something for under a grand?

ANT


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

2 BEHRINGER TRUTH B3030A POWERED/ACTIVE STUDIO MONITORS - eBay (item 300453177383 end time Sep-04-10 10:53:28 PDT)

2 *BEHRINGER TRUTH B3030A** POWERED*/ACTIVE *STUDIO MONITORS*
_2 CHANNEL BUILT IN AMP IN EACH SPEAKER_


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

look at Mirage Omni Polar speakers... get two of their bookshelfs and a sub and you should be good to rock out


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

Oliver said:


> 2 BEHRINGER TRUTH B3030A POWERED/ACTIVE STUDIO MONITORS - eBay (item 300453177383 end time Sep-04-10 10:53:28 PDT)
> 
> 2 *BEHRINGER TRUTH B3030A** POWERED*/ACTIVE *STUDIO MONITORS*
> _2 CHANNEL BUILT IN AMP IN EACH SPEAKER_


yea, 2 pairs of them would rock da hizzouse!!

powered speakers do mean you dont have to buy amps ant.

Th15a Mackie thump series powered speakers *Pair Price* - eBay (item 300450943688 end time Aug-28-10 10:18:27 PDT)


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

Correct. No amps..

Also looking in to these..
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/pshowdetl.cfm?&DID=7&Partnumber=248-6468&ctab=8#


The gym already has the source unit.
CD, MP3, Tuner etc...

The problem is that the electronics are all on the other side of the gym.
If they want to change the volume, or put on a different track they have to go to the other side of the gym to change the IPOD or cd..
I'd like to have a station set up in the area where they do most of the lifting so that they can make changes right there.
Just the ipod, and volume..
The cd player can stay in the closet

ANT


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

easily done any way you want.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

DIYMA said:


> The problem is that the electronics are all on the other side of the gym.
> If they want to change the volume, or put on a different track they have to go to the other side of the gym to change the IPOD or cd..
> 
> ANT


Grab some dumbells and do walking curls ...

Do some cartwheels ...

Drop, squat and rise , rinse and repeat


----------



## jmontoya21 (Apr 8, 2010)

http://oapaudio.com/

installed these at my church and everybody was really impressed,did a second installation on a friends church. fit fine for live or recorded music


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

jmontoya21 said:


> Untitled Document
> 
> installed these at my church and everybody was really impressed,did a second installation on a friends church. fit fine for live or recorded music


 
Which model?


----------



## jmontoya21 (Apr 8, 2010)

DIYMA said:


> Which model?


used the NF-281 speakers


----------

